
Silicon Valley tech accelerator to open space in downtown Detroit - rmason
https://www.detroitnews.com/story/business/autos/chrysler/2020/01/02/plug-and-play-partners-fiat-chrysler-detroit-innovation-hub/2795181001/
======
rmason
For those not in Michigan, Ford is sponsoring TechStars Mobility and now Fiat-
Chrysler is sponsoring Plug and Play. Makes me wonder if General Motors is
going to create their own anytime soon?

